# Body inflation, Furrys, popping, cartoon elephants, age play, hyper, cockfucking, and more!



## Nobodyjustnobody1 (Jul 20, 2016)

A bizarre combination of things, I know. But there are plenty of us are awesome people here. I would love to meet and play with some people who are into these things, especially females. XD but I'm not against playing with men,  especially if you're into some of the more fun things like urethra insertions/cock fucking.


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nobodyjustnobody1 said:


> A bizarre combination of things, I know. But there are plenty of us are awesome people here. I would love to meet and play with some people who are into these things, especially females. XD but I'm not against playing with men,  especially if you're into some of the more fun things like urethra insertions/cock fucking.


umm,what ARE those...bizarre things? just asking...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 19, 2016)

What.. the fuck..


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------

